# BEWARE!! Marineland Stealth Pro Heater



## tnsser (Feb 23, 2010)

I posted this on another site also. I am posting here as a warning to all fellow aquarium owners. There is a problem with these heaters exploding. Please see here for more info----> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/103155-beware-marineland-stealth-pro-heater.html Use these heaters at risk of fish loss and home damage


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow. I had my own problems with one a few months ago, but nothing explosive.

They replaced my for free. I would be pretty upset if it had blown a hole in my tank...

I would suggest to anyone with a canister filter to get one of the hydor inline ones.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Oh please. I've had a Hydor burst in my tank before. Yet I still use them as do thousands of other aquarists. If we had a lot more reports of this happening, I'd be concerned (I use Stealth Pro's myself). 

Come on. Use your heads people. Look at how many recalls have been done on the car you drive. Yet you still drive it...


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

I read the thread, and it sounds like it was a difficult experience - the explosion broke the glass of the tank, displaced the fish, flooded the den and ruined the wood floors (ouch!). 

But, I'm glad to report that Marineland is stepping up to the plate and taking responsibility to replace the tank, livestock and fix the floors, too. 

I'm sure its not a frequent problem, but gosh, what an awful thing to have happen!
-Jane


----------

